# How long does your farrier take ...



## Nickijem (12 November 2007)

... to shoe one horse?
My farrier takes about 1hr and 40mins to do one which meant I was standing in the cold tonight from 4:00 til about 7:15 as he had mine and my friend's horse to shoe.
I was blooming freezing! I'm sure it only used to take him about 1hr 15 but tonight he took forever.
I don't want to moan about it really cos he is really good and I know he does a good job but should it really take that long?!!


----------



## Tia (12 November 2007)

Oh god no way!  My farrier takes about 20 minutes to fully shoe a horse.  He trims our 40 horses in about 2 or 3 hours depending on how much we chatter.


----------



## monica987 (12 November 2007)

Ours takes about 20 mins to trim and shoe a fully shod horse. Very quick and efficient and never had any problems with shoeing.


----------



## Donkeymad (12 November 2007)

About an hour to remove and replace shoes on one horse.(Hot shod)


----------



## Nickijem (12 November 2007)

I wish mine could be so quick.  My horse, Jerry, is as good as gold to shoe but after so long he just gets fed up and starts fidgeting but I can't blame him!


----------



## Irishcobs (12 November 2007)

45 mins to an hour to remove trim and put new one (hot shod). He used to make the shoes as well so it used to take about 2 hours per horse.


----------



## zigzag (12 November 2007)

45 mins to remove shoes, trim and hot shoe, sometimes quicker sometimes longer depending if he has coffee or not


----------



## Llwyncwn (12 November 2007)

45 mins, hot shod and time served.


----------



## hadfos (12 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
About an hour to remove and replace shoes on one horse.(Hot shod) 

[/ QUOTE ]
Same!!


----------



## Nari (12 November 2007)

Depends how many coffees he needs!

Seriously, I've never timed him &amp; he often has an apprentice to deshoe &amp; finish off but there's no way he takes 1hr 40min despite doing a very thorough job.


----------



## measles (12 November 2007)

About 20mins cold shod and never had any problems


----------



## Nickijem (12 November 2007)

I thought it seemed a long time - the thing is, I don't know why he is so slow as he doesn't really stop to chat but it seems he doesn't have an efficient way of spending his time! Jerry and Winnie are hot shod I forgot to say but I can see other people have also said their's are hot shod but it still takes less than an hour!


----------



## mickey (12 November 2007)

45 mins to an hr to trim and hot shoe. He loves a good old natter though, so that slows him down a bit!


----------



## Nailed (12 November 2007)

It takes us about 30 to 45 for a full set hot.
It takes us 20 to 30 for a full set of refits.
It takes about 30 for a full set cold
A trim takes around 15 mins all feet taken forward.
A pair takes 20 to 30 mins.

Lou x


----------



## Chex (12 November 2007)

About 40 mins usually, slightly quicker if its refits.


----------



## Nickijem (12 November 2007)

Well it has taken til now for me to thaw out after tonights visit from the farrier. Hopefully he won't be that slow again!


----------



## Nailed (12 November 2007)

Give the bloke a break.. He was probably doing a bloody good job!


----------



## Gorgeous George (12 November 2007)

takes mine about 45mins to trim and hot shoe.


----------



## Nickijem (12 November 2007)

Oh I know - he does do a bloody good job and after all - he was out there in the freezing cold tonight too!
I just wish he could be a bit more efficient!!


----------



## Patches (12 November 2007)

My farrier takes ages to shoe Patches because she's tricky to shoe....not behaviourally, but her shoes are tricky to make up. 

He's usually here almost three hours to shoe Patches, half set on Tweenie and a trim on Dinker.

The next visit is just Patches and Oliver, both full sets (Patches is done every 4 weeks/Oliver every 8). He's here about the same length of time for two shoeings.


----------



## cellie (12 November 2007)

Mine takes about 45 mins does a great job but is always at least a hour late with a good excuse .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Trouble is I could change and the work wouldnt be so good


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (12 November 2007)

well my farrier talks an awful lot, i am sure he could shoe quicker but i would have to allow up to 2hrs for a set of 4 shoes


----------



## Ottinmeg (12 November 2007)

ours takes 45 mins to an hour to remove ,trim and hot shoe but he does like a good gossip!


----------



## hannah87 (12 November 2007)

my usual farrier takes about 30 mins cold shod full new set.

HOWEVER as i am at uni with my horse now, had a different farrier, he is from one of the 4 top forges in the country, he hot shod and spent about 1 hour and 30 mins doing it - not much chatting either.... and u know wat bloody good job!! Tazs feet have never, ever looked so good.. faster doesnt necessarily mean better imo


----------



## ThomasTank (12 November 2007)

I do hope you made him coffee as he was there all that time


----------



## henryhorn (12 November 2007)

Never timed him to be honest, he is such a good farrier I couldn't care less and keep him well supplied with coffee!
His last client before he went on his own was the Queen..if he's good enough for her..


----------



## keeperscottage (13 November 2007)

My farrier, Duncan, takes about one and a half hours to shoe a horse. He's a perfectionist, and always carefully balances the feet, pointing out any problems (my nags have plenty! "Why can't you buy a horse with decent feet?" is his usual grumble at me!). He always leaves saying "If you have any problems, get straight back to me!" and whenever my vet's needed for a foot problem, you can guarantee he'll ask (he can never remember!) "Who shoes your horses? The feet are beautifully balanced!". So he may take ages, but Duncan does an excellent job!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (13 November 2007)

About 30 mins - cold shod. I've used him for about 9 years and never had a problem with his work


----------



## dieseldog (13 November 2007)

Mine takes about an hour.

To the people who's Farrier takes 20 mins is that Hot shod or Cold shod?  It works out at 5 minutes a foot.  I can't see how they can do a good job in that time.  How much do they charge?

I don't mind paying £60 for an hours work, but I wouldn't pay that for 20 minutes worth.


----------



## jenbleep (13 November 2007)

Frankie's old farrier used to take an hour to fully shoe 4 horses, but Frankie's feet were [****] up so we decided to change farriers. (shoes were too small and not balanced or something!)

new farrier took over an hour to shoe Frankie, but he had special shoes on and some silicone stuff put onto his soles........dont think it will take as long next time. it's just until his feet are right again!


----------



## Amymay (13 November 2007)

Mine takes around the hour mark - like others, would be concerned actually if they took much less to be honest.......


----------



## Nats_uk (13 November 2007)

Takes my farrier about an hour to remove shoes, trim and hot shoe (with road nails and 2 stud holes in each shoe) - it does take longer if I stand there and chat though!


----------



## ecrozier (13 November 2007)

Mine takes between 45 mins and 1 1/4 hrs per horse depending which one it is!  Have to say like those above I would be really concerned if he was taking 20 mins to fully hot shoe a horse!  Especially for £60 a time. It might be that there haven't been problems in terms of shoes etc falling off but, speaking from experience with a previous farrier, that doesn't mean the horses feet are perfectly balanced and shoes made to fit! My farrier takes each shoe back to the anvil at least twice to make sure it is just right.
PS Henryhorn, my farrier shoes for the queen now - he must have taken over when yours moved away!!


----------



## MagicMelon (13 November 2007)

Usually about 45 mins - 1 hour a horse. But that's because he moans of a sore back and needs regular cigarette / coffee breaks!


----------



## AnnaJ (13 November 2007)

Ours takes about 2 1/2 hrs for a trim and a full shoe!!! He is a right chatter box too!!!!


----------



## Benjamin (13 November 2007)

My farrier usually takes about an hour to an hour and a half!

My old 'kwik fit fitter' used to take 20 minutes!


----------



## Tia (13 November 2007)

Mine cold shoes - and works very hard and very quickly - he's been a farrier for 30 years and is very very good at his job.   I wouldn't ever want to change him.


----------



## Enfys (13 November 2007)

I had a trimmer that took an hour per horse! After two visits for 5 horses each time I sacked him! 

Farrier in the UK took about an hour to hot shoe each horse.


----------



## Nickijem (13 November 2007)

Thanks for all your opinions - I am really pleased with the work my farrier does - and I feel I get my money's worth, he charges £50.00 for a set of four new shoes, hot shod so perhaps I should be more grateful that he takes his time and doesn't rush!


----------

